# possible related health issues



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

My GF and I were hanging out on the beach for most of friday afternoon. We spent a lot of time swimming and playing in the sand. On Saturday evening, I noticed a bright red rash about the size of a CD on my stomach that was very tender and sore. About 9 hours later when I got off of work, blisters were beginning to form over the red rash area. These blisers eventually grown to be about the size of a large gum ball. I thought that maybe it was shingles based on info I found online, but then my girlfriend called me sunday and said she had a similar rash now on her leg. I went to the doctor and pretty much he didnt know what it was but gave me an antibiotic and a steroid creme to use. I had no fever or anything, just a big rash.

So I have a couple of questions. Has anyone else had any issues like this recently after going in the gulf? Has anyone seen or know where I can find about water sampling and monitoring by the EPA in our area? Does anyone know what the hell could cause the symptoms I described? I posted this here because everyone I have talked to Has made reference to the oil spill and the dispersants used and wanted to see if anyone else has had any similar problems. 

Oh, and BTW, if any of you are doctors I took pics of my stomach if you want to take a shot at the mystery rash/blisters. its pretty nasty, and doesnt hurt on its own, but when it comes in contact with anything (like a shirt brushing against it) it burns like hell.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the millions of gallons of dispersants pumped into the water


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Merle Savage wrote on May 04, 2010, 07:09PM : The workers who are cleaning up the oil in the Gulf need to be aware of the chemicals that will be used for the cleaning. Oil companies do not care about human health issues that arise from their toxic chemicals. I am one of the 11,000+ cleanup workers from the Exxon Valdez oil spill, who is suffering from health issues from that toxic cleanup, without compensation from Exxon. There is an on going lawsuit with VECO's insurance company, the company Exxon contracted for hiring employees. Please read my article below for more information. The Wake of the Exxon Valdez Oil Spill Leaves Exxon?s Collateral Damaged My name is Merle Savage; a female general foreman during the EVOS beach cleanup in 1989, which turned into 20 years of extensive health deterioration for me and many other workers. Dr. Riki Ott visited me in 2007 to explain about the toxic spraying on the beaches. She also informed me that Exxon's medical records and the reports that surfaced in litigation brought by sick workers in 1994, had been sealed from the public, making it impossible to hold Exxon responsible for their actions. <a href="http://www.rikiott.com">http://www.rikiott.com</a> Dr. Riki Ott has devoted her life to taking control from corporations and giving it back to We The People. If corporations continue to control our legal system, then We The People become victims. <a href="http://www.MovetoAmend.org">http://www.MovetoAmend.org</a> Dr. Riki Ott has written two books; Sound Truth & Corporate Myth$ and Not One Drop. Dr. Ott has investigated and studied the oil spill spraying, and quotes numerous reports in her books, on the toxic chemicals that were used during the 1989 Prince William Sound oily beach cleanup. Black Wave the Film is based on Not One Drop, with interviews of EVOS victims; my interview was featured in the section; Like a War Zone.<a href="http://www.blackwavethefilm.com">http://www.blackwavethefilm.com</a> Exxon developed the toxic spraying; OSHA, the Coast Guard, and the state of Alaska authorized the procedure; VECO and other Exxon contractors implemented it. Beach crews breathed in crude oil that splashed off the rocks and into the air -- the toxic exposure turned into chronic breathing conditions and central nervous system problems, along with other massive health issues. Some of the illnesses include neurological impairment, chronic respiratory disease, leukemia, lymphoma, brain tumors, liver damage, and blood disease.Please view the 7 minute video that validates my accusations.<a href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5632208859935499100">http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5632208859935499100</a> My web site is devoted to searching for EVOS cleanup workers who were exposed to the toxic spraying, and are suffering from the same illnesses that I have. Our summer employment turned into a death sentence for many -- and a life of unending medical conditions for the rest of us.http://www.silenceinthesound.com/stories.shtmlhttp://www.silenceinthesound.com/gallery.shtml<a href="http://www.silenceinthesound.com/stories.shtml">http://www.silenceinthesound.com/stories.shtml</a>

<a href="http://www.silenceinthesound.com/gallery.shtml">http://www.silenceinthesound.com/gallery.shtml</a>


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

In Gulf Spill, BP Using Dispersants Banned in U.K.by Marian Wang, ProPublica - May 18, 2010 3:24 pm EDTShare127913Buzz up! (2)Print Email Comment (6)Screenshot from online video about dispersants by Nalco, Corexit's manufacturerThe two types of dispersants BP is spraying in the Gulf of Mexico are banned for use on oil spills in the U.K. As EPA-approved products, BP has been using them in greater quantities than dispersants have ever been used in the history of U.S. oil spills.BP is using two products from a line of dispersants called Corexit, which EPA data appear to show is more toxic and less effective on South Louisiana crude than other available dispersants, according to Greenwire.We learned about the U.K. ban from a mention on The New York Times? website. (The reference was cut from later versions of the article, so we can?t link to the Times, but we found the piece elsewhere.) The Times flagged a letter that Rep. Edward Markey, chairman of the House Subcommittee on Energy and Environment, sent to the EPA on Monday. The letter pointed out that both the Corexit products currently being used in the Gulf were removed from a list of approved treatments for oil spills in the U.K. more than a decade ago. (Here?s the letter.) As we?ve reported, Corexit was also used after the Exxon Valdez disaster and was later linked with human health problems including respiratory, nervous system, liver, kidney and blood disorders. One of the two Corexit products also contains a compound that, in high doses, is associated with headaches, vomiting and reproductive problems.Given that the dispersants are EPA-approved, the choice of which ones to use was left to BP, which had stockpiled large amounts of Corexit and is now ordering more. BP has defended its choice to use Corexit. A BP spokesman called the product ?pretty effective,? and said it had been ?rigorously tested.? It is not testing other dispersants, he said, because it?s focusing on stopping the spill. Mani Ramesh, the chief technology officer for Nalco, which makes Corexit, disputed claims that the product is harmful to the environment, telling Reuters that Corexit?s active ingredient is ?an emulsifier also found in ice cream.?Dispersants like Corexit break up oil into droplets that linger longer in the water instead of collecting at the surface. The choice to use them is inherently an environmental tradeoff. Their use in the Gulf spill has limited the instances?and images?of oil-covered seabirds, but has kept the effects of the spill mostly underwater. Scientists have discovered giant plumes of dispersed oil in the deep waters of the Gulf, though the EPA has said ?there is no information currently available? to link the dispersants to those deep-sea plumes. The plumes are now fast approaching the Gulf loop current, which could spread the oil into the Atlantic Ocean.In a hearing this afternoon, EPA Administrator Lisa Jackson told the Senate Committee on Environment and Public Works that the EPA is working with BP to get less toxic dispersants to the site as quickly as possible, according to Kate Sheppard of Mother Jones.The EPA, while recognizing that long-term effects on the environment are unknown, has said that the federal government will regularly analyze the effect of dispersants, and that it will discontinue the application of dispersants underwater ?if any negative impacts on the environment outweigh the benefits.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry if I missed i, but what beach were you at?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

If it was pollutants in the water I would think you would have it all over your body and not just in one area. You said you had it on your stomach and your girlfriend on her leg, sounds more like you came in contact with some type of Jellyfish or something else in the water that came in contact with your skin in those particular locations. Not to mention there's been no sign of pollutants from the oil spill detected in our local waters.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

man i am going to be in a pickle, i got my 2 kids next weekend for the summer and we spend a good deal of time in orange beach. now im worried about letting them swim and they are going to go crazy if they cant. im just worried about what sort of crap is in the water now and will probably have to think long and hard about letting them swim this summer.....god this sucks. and what the hell is the deal with the epa telling bp that they could not use that stuff but bp doing it anyway?? grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *69Viking (25/05/2010)*If it was pollutants in the water I would think you would have it all over your body and not just in one area. You said you had it on your stomach and your girlfriend on her leg, sounds more like you came in contact with some type of Jellyfish or something else in the water that came in contact with your skin in those particular locations. Not to mention there's been no sign of pollutants from the oil spill detected in our local waters.


That's what I was thinking also. Just curious because we are headed to Gulf Shores this weekend and wanted to know if we should stay out of the water.


----------



## Landlubber (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got back from long weekend at Gulf Shores with the kids. All 4 of them were swimming in the surf and have no problems as a result.

In fact, the beaches were as beautiful as ever.... of course I am partial to those beaches when there aren't a blue million people there anyway. 

Go and enjoy your time at the beach..... we did!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the update Landlubber.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here we go again. It was most likely a jellyfish or Man O war sting it happens ALL the time around here. Use some vinegar on it and call chicken Little in the morning.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have seen about 5 different doctors so far, and none of them has figured out what it is. the latest word by the most recent doc at sacred heart today is that it is "exposure related" but exposure to what they do not know. I dont think it was a jelly fish because i would have felt that when it happened and the symptoms did not from until just a little over 24 hours out. And yes, i know people get stung by jellyfish all the time. I also do not believe that it is related to the oil spill now because the folks in the ER said that they have not seen others recently with the same thing, and if it was oil spill related there would almost certainly be other people affected. Going to the beach swimming and actually laying in the sand below the high tide line are the only things i can think of that has changed in my day to day life. I havent even used any cleaning supplies leading up to the symptoms. they did some blood tests and took a sample of the blisters to do some lab work but that wont be back for at least three days. Hopefully i will find out then what it is. Here is a pic of what it is like on my stomach. 
<a href="http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg65/jrg24/abdomen.jpg">http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg65/jrg24/abdomen.jpg</a>


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

I am no scientist or oil F-up engeneer so I don't know much about dispersants but I would imagine that they don't come ALL of the water but travel in blobs like the oil does. I could imagine that it may travel and hit a part of your body and you would never know it. Then travel and hit another part of your girlfriends body and she wouldn't know it till it started to effect your skin. I don't think it is an all over thing.Maybe it did just contact one part of your body. But, like I said, I don't know shit"


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG.. we're all gonna die.


----------



## ocean buzzard (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm no expert, but it doesn't look like any Jellyfish sting I've had. Looks painful. Plus if it was a jelly, I'm pretty sure you would have seen that thing in front of you. I was in the gulf Saturday and had no problems. Let us know what happens with the test results. Good luck with it. Hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Your Outdoor Show (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to talk to you about your message. Call me at 850-255-3890.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Retain an attorney and sue, I would say you are due at least 10 mil, then there is pain and suffering which should allow you another 50 mil, those damn oil companies MULST PAY !!!!!
Insert sarcasm here.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

sealark said:


> Here we go again. It was most likely a jellyfish or Man O war sting it happens ALL the time around here. Use some vinegar on it and call chicken Little in the morning.


I'm not gonna go right out and blame the oil spill. Ultimately, I have no idea what could've cased this. What I do know is this is a ridiculous comment. Who the hell gets stung by a jellyfish and doesn't feel it until later? Much less a friggin MAN-O-WAR!? Have you ever been stung by a man-o-war? It hurts big time...IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yak, 5 year old post. Just sick of everything being blamed on oil spill. Oh yes I have been stung by man o wars and plenty of other things.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol...geez. I never pay attention to the dates. I just had flashbacks of getting Man-o-war tentacles wrapped around me. There was no doubt whatsoever as to what had caused that pain...


----------

